# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  الحكمة والحسم في اتخاذ القرار

## بنت مثقفة

تُمثِّل أوقات صنع القرار لحظاتٍ حاسمة في حياة الفرد، قد تَقوده إلى النَّجاح حسب ما يصدق حدسه بالمستقبل، وتُصيب استنتاجاته طريقها، أو تفتح عليه أبوابًا من السُّقوط في دوامات الفشل.

ولذا؛ اهتمَّ العلماء في برامج تنمية الذَّات بهذه المرحلة جدًّا، وهي مرحلة اتِّخاذ القرار؛ لأنَّها خُطوة انتقالية إلى واحد من اثنين، إمَّا نَجاح مسعاك، أو إخفاقك فيما تنوي الوصول إليه، واعتبروا كلَّ ما يسبقه من مراحل جمع المعلومات والقياس والاستنتاج، كلها تَخدم نقطةً واحدة، وهي المساعدة في اتِّخاذ قرار سليم نقتربُ به من نسبة النَّجاح وزيادة احتمالاته.

لكن هناك ما هو أخطر من اتِّخاذ القرار، وهو الثبات عليه؛ بمعنى: أنَّ الكثير يستطيع أن يتخذ قراره في أمرٍ ما، لكنَّه يبقى مُتذبذبًا في مَوقفه من ناحيته، فمنهم مَن يتراجع في منتصف الطريق؛ لأنَّه اكتشف أن ما فعله كان خطأً، ومنهم من يتراجع؛ لأنه يشعر أنه لم يكن موفَّقًا فيما قام به من حسابات، أو أن حساباته لم تكن دقيقة بالحدِّ الكافي، ومنهم من يتراجع؛ لأنه رأى فرصةً أفضل قد لاحت له، ومنهم من يرى أنه فقط ليس مطمئنًا، بل يريد إعادة التفكير مرة أخرى.

ولا شَكَّ أن الحكمة في اتخاذ القرارات - خاصَّة لو كانت القرارات مصيرية - تكون مطلوبة كثيرًا، لكن إلى أي حدٍّ تقف الحكمة؟ ومن أين يبدأ الحسم في اتخاذ القرار؟
1- على المرء أولاً أنْ يبدأ في جَمع المعلومات الكافية حول الموضوع، سواء من قريب أم من بعيد.
2- عليه بعد ذلك أنْ يُحلِّل هذه المعلومات تحليلاً دقيقًا، ثم يكتب ترجمةً لهذا التحليل؛ بمعنى: أنْ يكتبَ خلاصة هذا التحليل في نقاط يَسهُل عليه حصرها، واسترجاعها، ورُؤيتها رؤيةً شمولية.
3- يقوم بعد ذلك بطرح كل الاحتمالات الممكنة لما يريد الإقدام عليه.
4- بعدها يقوم باستنتاج ما يُمكن أن يتمخَّض عن كل تصرُّف من التصرفات.
5- بعد ذلك يُوازن بين حجم الخسائر - وهو أمرٌ لا بُدَّ منه في أي تجربة - وقيمة الهدف الذي يبغي الوصول إليه.
6- وأخيرًا: يقوم باتِّخاذ القرار المناسب الذي يراه بحسم ودون التفكير في العودة.
7- وإذا كان الأمر يتعلَّق بجماعة، فإنَّ رأيَ الأغلبية يكون هو المتَّبع ما دام ضمن الآراء المختارة التي لا تحوي ضررًا مؤكدًا.

فهذا رسولُ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - في غَزوة أُحُد كان يريد عدم الخروج لملاقاة المشركين خارج المدينة وانتظارهم فيها، غَيْرَ أنَّ شباب الصَّحابة أخذتهم الحماسة، وأرادوا الخروج لملاقاتِهم، وكانت الأغلبيَّة على الخروج لهم، فوافق الرسولُ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - ولبس للحرب وأعدَّ عُدته، فلما رأى الصحابة النبيَّ الكريم غير منشرح للاقتراح، أرادوا العدولَ عن رأيهم؛ إرضاءً له - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - لكنَّ النبيَّ كان قراره حاسمًا بلا رَجْعة حين قال: ((ما كان لنبي إذا لبس لأمته للحرب أنْ يخلعها حتى يحكمَ الله بينه وبين عدوه)).

وهو في هذا يضربُ لنا منهجًا يُحتذى في اتِّخاذ القرار، وهو الحسم؛ لأنَّ الرجوعَ عن القرار ربَّما يكون أخطرَ من اتِّخاذ قرارٍ خاطئ؛ لأنَّ التذبذُب يقطع على المرءِ كلَّ وسيلةٍ في الإقدام، ويَجعله صيدًا ثمينًا للعدوِّ بضياع وجهته وإقدامه، وربَّما أغفل بعضَ النقاط أثناء عَودته لما كان عليه قبل اتخاذ القرار.

هناك مقولة حكيمة تقول: "من الحماقة أن تعبُر طريقًا للسيارات دون أنْ تنظُر جيدًا، لكن أكثر حمقًا أن تُحاول العودة في منتصف الطريق".

وذلك لأنَّك بعودتك تُضيِّع عليك فرصةَ التركيز فيما فاتك، وتُغيِّر حالَه عن نصف الطريق السابق، فتتقلص نِسَب النجاح بشدة، لكن لو سرتَ على ما عزمتَ ستكون نِسَب نَجاحك أعلى.

ولا تتعارض الحِكْمة هنا في اتِّخاذ القرار مع الحسم فيه، وليس من العيب أبدًا أنْ يتراجع المرء إذا علم أنَّه على خطأ، أو ظهر له جديدٌ أضاف إلى استنتاجاته وحساباته حقائقَ كانت غائبة أو خفِيَّة عنه، فتلك هي الحكمة بعَيْنِها، أمَّا ما يناقض الحسم في اتِّخاذ القرار - وهو ما نقصده هنا - هو التذبذب دون مُبرِّر، أو عوامل ومعطيات حقيقيَّة يُمكن الوقوف عليها.

فليسَ من الحكمة أبدًا أن يطغى التذبذُب غير المبرر على العزم المحكم المضبوط بالعقل والمنهج العلمي السليم، متشحًا مع كل ذلك بمعية الله - تعالى - وبركته، وحسن التوكل عليه؛ يقول تعالى: ? فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ ? [آل عمران: 159].

القرار الهام في حياتنا شامل توقعات الابراج 2017 توقعات ابو علي الشيباني توقعات العرافة البلغارية 2017 توقعات هالة عمر للابراج توقعات السعودية 2017 توقعات نوستراداموس 2017 تنبؤات مصر 2017 توقعات احمد شاهين 2017 تنبؤات عام 2017 توقعات محمد فرعون 2017 توقعات 2017 للعالم توقعات 2017 للسعودية توقعات 2017 للعراق توقعات سمير طنب 2017 توقعات 2017 لسوريا توقعات عبد العزيز الخطابي 2017 توقعات 2017 لليمن توقعات ليلى عبد اللطيف 2017 توقعات مصر 2017 توقعات مايك فغالي 2017 توقعات لبنان 2017 توقعات ميشال حايك 2017 توقعات الابراج ليلى عبد اللطيف 2017 توقعات منى احمد للابراج توقعات الابراج عبير فؤاد 2017 توقعات الابراج ميشال حايك 2017 توقعات الابراج احمد شاهين 2017 توقعات الابراج وسام السيفي 2017 توقعات الابراج 2017 سعيد مناع توقعات الابراج 2017 حسن الشارني.

ليس سرًّا أن قرار اختيار شريك الحياة يُعَدُّ من أولى القرارات الهامة في حياتنا.

هي صفحة جديدة بعنوان جديد نسطِّر فيها أحداثًا، وأحيانًا البعض منا يضع نقطة في أول الطريق أو في منتصفه، ويبقى الكثير -وهم الأصل- يتفاعلون مع واقعهم حلوًا كان أو مرًّا، وبالرغم من كل هذه الأهمية، فإن الواقع يشير إلى تساهل كبير منا حوله، فلا الأُسَر اهتمَّت بتهيئة الأبناء لطبيعة تلك المرحلة وتداعياتها، ولا المتزوِّجون أنفسهم قد بذلوا الأسباب وأخذوا الزاد لمواصلة الطريق، وبلوغه بيُسر وسلام، والأعجب من ذلك أن تسمع من القَصص ما يوضِّح لك كيف انبرى بعض الآباء لاتخاذ القرار عِوَضًا عن ابنهم المتزوِّج، فيختارون له هذه، ويتركون تلك، وهذا خطأ بيِّن، فإن ناقشت أحدهم وأوضَحت له خطأ تصرُّفه، ردَّ عليك بأن الولد لا زال قليل الخبرة، وبحاجة إلى مَن يسانده!

أرأيت لو أن سباقًا من سباقات "رالي" السيارات ذات المسافات الطويلة، ثم قرَّرت أيها الأب بأن يشارك ولدك في هذا السباق، فاخترت له سيارة، ثم هيَّئتها وتأكَّدت من صيانتها وسلامة الأداء، ثم أحضرت له لباسًا خاصًّا بهذه المناسبة، فركب الابن السيارة، وانطلق مع أول صافرة تُؤذن بالبَدْء - ألا توافقني أيها الأب، بأن هذا من ضروب الخيال؟!

ماذا لو تعطَّل فجأة أحد الإطارات؟
ماذا لو واجه في طريقه بعض العوائق أو الحواجز؟ كيف سيتعامل معها؟
كيف سيصل في سباقه بأمان نحو الهدف أو نقطة الانتهاء؟

هكذا هي الحياة: إذا كلما أراد أحدنا أن يدخل مرحلة جديدة، تطلَّب الأمر منه بأن يتهيَّأ نفسيًّا ومعرفيًّا، وأولى تلك الخطوات الخاصة بالتهيؤ هي الدعاء، نعم الدعاء أن تدعو الله بأن يرزقك المرأة الصالحة، ولا مانع أن تضيف ما تحب من وصف إن كنت تريدها متعلمة جميلة، أو غير ذلك من الأوصاف، ولا تعجب، فأنت تطلب من الملك - جلَّ في علاه - كما أنك بالدعاء ترد بعض ما قدِّر عليك، حتى في مسألة الاختيار؛ كما جاء في الحديث عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((ولا يرد القدر إلا الدعاء)).

بل إن من الذكاء أن تدعو الرب - سبحانه - بأن يبارك لك في ما تبذله من جهود لإتمام حفل الزواج، ولا تعتقد بأن هذا الأمر أمر عابر، بل هو من الضرورات التي غَفَل عنها الكثير، فما أن يبارك الله في جهودك وسعيك، حتى تجد السرعة في اختيار المرأة المناسبة، وسوف تجد المهر الميسور من وليِّها، وستلحظ سرعة في توفير مهر الزواج، وسهولة في سُبل سداده، فإن تم الزواج ودعاؤك لربك لم ينقطع، سترى دلالتك وهدايتك على أفضل العروض في الحجز، أو شراء ما تحتاجه من مستلزمات يوم الحفل أو بعده.

إن مما يعاب على الكثير من الأُسَر - وللأسف - اهتمامهم بالمظهر على حساب الجوهر، لا أعني: ما يتعلق بالزوجة القادمة، بل المرحلة التي تسبق حفل الزفاف، وهي فترة التجهيز؛ حيث ينصبُّ جلُّ اهتمامنا: على حجز المكان، وشراء كسوة جديدة، وكماليات، ونحوها، وإني لا أُقلِّل من دورها إطلاقًا، ولكن للمبالغة فيها، وإني أتساءل:
أين دور الجانب المعرفي لدخول هذه المحطة الهامة في حياتك أيها الشاب؟
فهل قرأت كتابًا موثوقًا به حول الزواج، وما أكثرها ولله الحمد؟!
هل عَرَفت ماهية هذه المرأة؟ وكيف تُفكر؟ وما يُسعدها؟ وما يسوءُها؟
لِمَ تجعل زواجك أمرًا عاديًّا كبقية الزيجات التي تتم؟
هل لديك ضمان من أحد بعدم نشوب أي خلاف يُفضِي بقدر الله إلى الفراق؟
هل وصلك العلم بأسباب الخلاف بين الزوجين لتتجنَّبه؟
هل عَرَفت كيف يشدُّ حبل الوِئَام بين الزوجين لتتمسك به؟

والأمر سهل ميسور، فحضور دورة تدريبية لمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاثة أيام كفيل - بحول الله - بتجنيبك الكثير من المزالق في الحياة القادمة، وقد تكون سببًا في جعْلك من السعداء، وقد لمَست حرص العديد من الجهات الخيرية وجمعيات النفع العام في إقامة العديد من الدورات الزوجية؛ لرفع سقف الوعي لدى المتزوجين الجدد، وهي نافعة لمن لا يقرأ، وإلا فبعض الكتب الموثوقة لا تقل نفعًا عنها. شامل توقعات الابراج 2017 توقعات الابراج 2017 ابراهيم حزبون توقعات محمد فرعون للابراج 2017 توقعات الابراج جمانة قبيسي 2017 توقعات الابراج مايك فغالي 2017 توقعات نيفين ابو شالة للابراج 2017 توقعات نجلاء قباني للابراج 2017 توقعات الابراج كارمن شماس 2017 توقعات الابراج رجوى سعيد 2017 توقعات الابراج 2017 جوي عياد توقعات برج العذراء 2017 توقعات برج العقرب 2017 توقعات الابراج 2017 ثابت الحسن توقعات الابراج سمير طنب 2017 توقعات عبد العزيز الخطابي للابراج 2017 توقعات برج الميزان 2017 توقعات برج الحوت 2017 توقعات برج القوس 2017 توقعات برج الثور 2017 توقعات برج الدلو 2017 توقعات الابراج جاكلين عقيقي 2017 توقعات برج السرطان 2017 توقعات ماغى فرح للابراج 2017 توقعات برج الجدي 2017 توقعات برج الجوزاء 2017 توقعات برج الاسد 2017 توقعات برج الحمل 2017.

لقد يسر الله لي المشاركة بتلك الدورات وقراءة بعض الكتب قبل دخول عش الزوجية، وقد لمسَت أثرًا عظيمًا في ذلك، ولا زلت أذكر أحد المدرِّبين المتخصصين حين قال: إن من النادر أن يمر علينا شخص مُقبِل على الزواج ويحضر هذه الدورات؛ فقد اعتدنا أن يكون الحضور من المتزوِّجين حديثًا، أو ممن مضى على زواجه فترة من الزمن!

إن من جملة ما أصاب العالَم من تغيُّرات، كان في الجانب الأُسري؛ فأمهات اليوم لَسْنَ كأمهاتنا في الماضي، والظروف اختلفت عن ذي قبل، ولن تستقيم لنا الأمور إلا بسلسلة من الوعي والمعرفة لا تنتهي.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

